# Mouse tracking speed



## a+bi (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm reading moused(8) and synaptics(4), but I'm a bit confused by the terminology. I'm trying to speed up the tracking speed of the touchpad on my Thinkpad. In Mac OS, they call it "tracking speed," but I can't quite determine what the BSD equivalent is to this nomenclature. That makes searching for the term a little difficult, like trying to look up a word in the dictionary that you're not quite sure what it is!

What is the best way to increase the mouse tracking speed on FreeBSD?


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 29, 2019)

Try xset(1) or xinput(1). How to here. Set the command in ~/.xinitrc , e.g:

```
xset m  2  0 &
```


----------

